# Epropulsion VS Torqeedo



## kaniex3 (23. Juli 2018)

Hallo Zusammen, 

Wie der Titel schon sagt bin im am überlegen mir einen neuen E-Motor zu kaufen. 
Kann einer von euch aus eigener Erfahrung zu beiden etwas berichten? Ich weis nicht für welchen ich mich entscheiden sollte... dann kommt noch die Frage hinzu, integrierter Akku oder selbst Batterien kaufen usw.

Würde gerne einfach alles an Infos und Erfahrungen sammeln was ihr mit eurem jeweiligen Modell gemacht habt. Hattet ihr schon Probleme? Wie ist die Reichweite? Wie sieht es mit dem „Lärm“ aus? Service usw.?



Danke euch


----------



## carphunter08 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Epropulsion VS Torqeedo*

Hallo,
vorab ich habe keinen der genannenten Motoren, kann dir daher nur geringfügig Auskunft geben.


Habe letztes Wochenende jemand mit einem Torqeedo (genaues Modell weiß ich nicht) auf dem Wasser gesehen. Der war damit schon erstaunlich flott unterwegs (ca. 3m langes Gfk-Boot, 2 Pers. Besatzung, kein Angelkram). Von der Geräuschkulisse war ich jedoch sehr enttäuscht, das Teil hat gepfiffen wie eine kleine Turbine.
Ob das bei Torqeedo normal ist, weiß ich nicht aber da du den Lärm angesprochen hast, scheint es so zu sein.


Viele Grüße


----------



## allegoric (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Epropulsion VS Torqeedo*

Ich habe dieselbe Frage in der Facebookgruppe Angelboote gestellt, weil ich ebenfalls auf der Suche bin und mich noch nicht so richtig entscheiden will, ob ich dem Deutschen oder dem Asiaten den Vorzug gebe. Normalerweise würde ich den Deutschen bevorzugen, weil man aus Fernost nicht immer von Qualitäten sprechen kann. 

Nach dem Forum soll aber eProp in allen Belangen besser sein. Gerade fürs Angeln soll Torqeedo so viel Unterwasserscheuchwirkung erzeugen, dass das nachteilig für die Ausbeute sein soll.

Ob das Ganze stimmt kann ich nicht sagen. Gab auch von Schlageter nen Video von nem eProp wie dieses nen 5m Boot vor sich herschiebt. Fande ich nicht schlecht das Video und der Tester war auch überzeugt. Support soll lt. Schlageter auch besser sein, obs stimmt, ka.

Ein bisschen streube ich mich aber noch beim Chinaböller zuzuschlagen.


----------



## FlitzeZett (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Epropulsion VS Torqeedo*

Ich habe den Epropulsion 1 gestern an meinem 4,5m langen Aluboot vollausgebaut Test gefahren. Lief ca 7,6 km/h und wenn ich die Batterien rausmachten würde vom anderen Motor, dann wäre noch mehr drin gewesen.

Die torqueedo sind laut,  super unangenehm was das angeht 

Hab bisher einen traxxis 80 24Volt gefahren und bevor ich mir jetzt für 2000,- eine Lithium Batterie kaufe, wird es wohl so einer werden.

Meine Kumpels fahren einen Tag ganz entspannt damit angeln, aber halt nur bei 50-60% Leistung damit der Akku hält


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Epropulsion VS Torqeedo*

Guten Morgen,

ich besitze seit kurzem einen Torqeedo Travel 1003 CL. Gekauft wurde der Motor Anfang diesen Jahres, es handelt sich also um einen aus der neuesten Produktion. Vor einiger Zeit stand ich vor derselben Frage wie du. Wenn man hierzu google bemüht, erhält man erstaunlich viele Beiträge, die den Torqeedo verteufeln. Es wird von technischer Unzuverlässigkeit und im Wesentlichen von den Geräuschen berichtet, in der Regel aber immer nur vom Hörensagen. Außerdem berichten manche, dass der Motor jedes Jahr zur Wartung eingeschickt werden müsse. Das ist einfach nicht richtig. Vielleicht mag es bei alten Modellen früher einmal so gewesen sein, bei den neuen Motoren ist es definitiv nicht der Fall. 

Diejenigen, die selbst einen Torqeedo besitzen, sehen die beschriebenen Mängel in der Mehrheit, so jedenfalls mein Eindruck, nicht so. Dass Torqeedo-Motoren derart schlecht sind, wie es manch einer beschreibt, erstaunt zudem umso mehr, wenn man einmal an einen See fährt, an dem nur Elektromotoren zugelassen sind, z.B. an den Edersee in Nordhessen. Schau dir die dortigen Segelboote an und die entsprechenden Hilfsmotoren, die da drangeschraubt sind. In der weit überwiegenden Zahl sind es Torqeedos. Dies alles hat mich an den Mängeln, die über Torqeedo-Motoren verbreitet werden, doch etwas zweifeln lassen.

Nun zu meinem Motor:
Ich habe vorher den Minn Kota Traxxis 55 besessen und diesen mit einer 100 Ah AGM betrieben. So, wie es viele machen. Irgendwann ging mir die Schlepperei der 25 kg schweren Batterie auf die Nerven. Ich habe dann überlegt, mir eine Rebelcell-Lithiumbatterie zuzulegen oder eventuell ein Torqeedo oder einen Epropulsion zu kaufen. Die Entscheidung wurde mir dann leicht gemacht, da ich den Torqeedo zu einem sehr guten Preis bekommen habe, bei dem ich nicht mehr nein sagen konnte.

Was mir als erstes auffiel, als ich den Torqeedo in der Hand hielt, war das Gewicht. Ohne Akku wiegt der Motor 10 kg und kann ohne Probleme mit einer Hand getragen werden. Der Akku selbst wiegt, meine ich, so um die fünf Kilo, das Gewicht der Pinne ist zu vernachlässigen (es dürften einige 100 g sein).

Als ich den Motor das erste Mal an Land zur Probe laufen ließ, viel mir gleich auf, dass der Motor nur mit etwas Verzögerung aus dem Ruhezustand startet. Es dauert ungefähr 0,5 bis 1 Sekunde, bis er anläuft. Das fällt an Land auf, man macht sich allerdings keine großen Gedanken darüber. Im Wasser stört es aber ein bisschen, wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin. Torqeedo hat mir mitgeteilt, dass dies technisch bedingt so sein müsse. Dies ist dann auch wirklich der einzige Kritikpunkt, der mir auffällt und mit dem ich mich bis heute noch nicht so hundertprozentig anfreunden kann. Es kann aber sein, dass ich mich auch daran gewöhnen werde.

Die Leistung des Motors allerdings ist meiner Meinung nach über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Jemand, der (wie ich) vorher einen 12 V Angelbootmotor an seinem Boot hatte (und bei dem Traxxis 55 handelt es sich schon um einen guten kräftigen Motor), bemerkt den Leistungsunterschied zu einem Torqeedo bereits dann ganz deutlich, wenn dieser im Wasser nur ganz kurz ein- und ausgeschaltet wird. Der Schub, der sich dabei entwickelt, ist mit einem 12 V-Motor nicht mehr ernsthaft zu vergleichen. Das ist aber auch kein Wunder, wenn man die Daten beider Motoren vergleicht und macht sich dafür auch im Preis deutlich bemerkbar (der Torqeedo kostet das Vierfache des Traxxis). Auch die Verarbeitungsqualität und Wertigkeit des Torqeedo ist, wie man sofort erkennt, wenn man den Motor in der Hand hält, nicht mehr mit einem normalen 12 V Angelbootmotor zu vergleichen. Aber auch das darf man bei dem Preisunterschied erwarten.

Der Motor bringt mein Boot (Aluboot, 4 m lang) auf maximal etwa 10 km/h. Das habe ich einmal ausprobiert, es macht aber keinen Sinn, da man dann mit der Maximalleistung von ca. 900 W unterwegs ist und der Akku nach einer Stunde leer ist. Bei einer Leistung von etwa 300-400 W fahre ich so um die 6 km/h schnell. Das ist etwas mehr als die Höchstgeschwindigkeit, die ich bei allerbesten Bedingungen mit meinem Traxxis 55 erreichen konnte und reicht mir in der Regel vollkommen aus. Mit dieser Leistung und Geschwindigkeit kann man nach der GPS-Anzeige des Motors ungefähr 15 bis 18 km weit fahren (Anmerkung: Es handelt sich bei meinem Motor um die Ausführung mit dem großen Akku mit einer Kapazität von 915 Wh).

Zur viel kritisierten Geräuschkulisse des Torqeedo:
Einen Torqeedo hört man, das ist ganz klar. Und derjenige, der bislang nur einen Traxxis oder einen sonstigen fast lautlosen Motor hatte, merkt das auch ganz deutlich. Es ist aber keinesfalls so, dass der Motor, wie manch einer vom Hörensagen berichtet, ständig kreischt oder pfeift. Es gibt ein paar Geschwindigkeitsbereiche, in denen der Motor wirklich unangenehme Geräusche macht. Das ist bei meinem Motor in irgendeinem Bereich bei sehr niedriger Geschwindigkeit und bei Höchstgeschwindigkeit der Fall. Wenn ich zufällig in der niedrigen Geschwindigkeit fahre, gebe ich eben ein bisschen mehr oder weniger Gas, dann ist das sofort vorbei. Die Geräusche bei Höchstgeschwindigkeit stören mich nicht, da ich aus den oben genannten Gründen eigentlich nie mit dieser fahre. Und wenn ich die Höchstgeschwindigkeit irgendwann brauchen sollte, wird es seinen Grund haben. Dann werde ich den größeren Lärm eben hinnehmen müssen. In allen anderen Geschwindigkeitsbereichen ist der Motor hörbar, man gewöhnt sich aber sehr schnell daran. Bei mir war es jedenfalls so;  eine Akkuladung hat gereicht, um sich an die Geräusche des Motors zu gewöhnen. 

Eine Scheuchwirkung auf Fische habe ich noch nicht beobachtet, ich besitze den Motor allerdings auch noch nicht lange. Vorstellen kann ich mir eine Scheuchwirkung allerdings nur schwer. Denn wenn ich beispielsweise am Edersee 10 m neben einem Steg angle, von dem die Kinder ins Wasser springen, fange ich trotzdem Fische. Ich kann mir daher nur schwer vorstellen, dass die Geräusche des Motors das ändern oder beeinflussen. Aber wer weiß…

Ob der Epropulsion nun besser als der Torqeedo ist oder nicht, weiß ich nicht. Ich kenne auch einen Angelkollegen, der den Epropulsion besitzt, er ist sehr zufrieden damit. Probiere doch einfach beide Motoren aus. Kauf dir einen von beiden und lass ihn dir zuschicken. Wenn er dir nicht gefällt, hast du doch das Widerrufsrecht und kannst ihn auf Kosten des Verkäufers wieder zurückschicken. Außerdem gibt es an manchen Seen Händler, die dir anbieten, den Motor an deinem Boot zu testen.

Viel Erfolg bei der Wahl des richtigen Motors!


----------



## Taxidermist (12. August 2018)

*AW: Epropulsion VS Torqeedo*

Hier mal der  Vergleich bezüglich Geräuschentwicklung verschiedenster E-Motoren:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mk7mgZ_Rco

Und wie ich finde macht da der Torqeedo die unangenehmsten Geräusche, bzw. Lärm.
Der Yamaha ist dagegen ein Flüstermotor?

Jürgen


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (12. August 2018)

*AW: Epropulsion VS Torqeedo*

Also ganz ehrlich: ich weiß ja nicht, wie sich die im Video  gezeigten Motoren 2015 angehört haben, und ich weiß auch nicht, wer das Video erstellt hat und welche Interessen eventuell dahinter standen. Eines weiß ich aber ganz bestimmt: Kein einziger, der Minn Kota-Motoren, die ich kenne, verbreitet auch nur im Ansatz einen solchen Lärm. Wäre es so, wären sie schlicht unverkäuflich.  Gleiches gilt für den Torqeedo. Schon gar nicht bei einer derart geringen Geschwindigkeit.

 Wer sich also wirklich ernsthaft die Frage stellt, ob er einen der dort "vorgeführten" Motoren kaufen will, sollte sich meiner Meinung nach auf keinen Fall an diesem Video orientieren...


----------



## Taxidermist (12. August 2018)

*AW: Epropulsion VS Torqeedo*



Wulfsbarsch schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich: ich weiß ja nicht, wie sich die im Video  gezeigten Motoren 2015 angehört haben, und ich weiß auch nicht, wer das Video erstellt hat und welche Interessen eventuell dahinter standen. Eines weiß ich aber ganz bestimmt: Kein einziger, der Minn Kota-Motoren, die ich kenne, verbreitet auch nur im Ansatz einen solchen Lärm. Wäre es so, wären sie schlicht unverkäuflich.  Gleiches gilt für den Torqeedo. Schon gar nicht bei einer derart geringen Geschwindigkeit.
> 
> Wer sich also wirklich ernsthaft die Frage stellt, ob er einen der dort "vorgeführten" Motoren kaufen will, sollte sich meiner Meinung nach auf keinen Fall an diesem Video orientieren...



Meinst du der hat irgend was gefaked an den Tonaufnahmen?
Möglich ist zwar alles, aber es wirkt auf mich nicht so.

Jürgen


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (12. August 2018)

*AW: Epropulsion VS Torqeedo*

Warum sich das so komisch anhört, weiß ich leider auch nicht.

Aber du kennst doch sicher auch einige Minn Kota-Motoren. Wenn die sich durch eines auszeichnen, dann doch in jedem Fall durch die extrem geringe Lautstärke. Wenn ein Boot mit einem Minn Kota in dem Abstand, wie auf dem Video gezeigt, an dem Betrachter vorbeifährt, hört man nichts außer das vom Boot verdrängte Wasser. Irgendetwas stimmt da jedenfalls nicht. 

Ist aber nur meine Meinung...


----------



## jkc (13. August 2018)

*AW: Epropulsion VS Torqeedo*

Hi, ich denke da wird (auch?) unter der Wasseroberfläche ein Mitkrofon sein...
Oberhalb ist es natürlich leiser.



Grüße JK


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (10. November 2019)

Ich greife das Thema nochmal auf da ich heute vor der gleichen Frage stehe.

Gibt es hierzu neue Erfahrungen bzw. Erkenntnisse?

Edit: Das Geräusch in dem Video vom Torqeedo kann ich aufgrund Erfahrungen vom Sorpesee bestätigen. Da fahren auch min. 2 rum die sich ähnlich anhören.

Ist das bei den neuen Modellen, insbesondere beim 1103C, auch so und wie sieht es mit dem Mitbewerber aus China aus?


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (10. November 2019)

Den 1103 hört man nicht. Ist genauso leise wie ein Minn Kota und hat auch keine Verzögerung mehr beim Umschalten. Ich habe mir den Motor Mitte des Jahres gekauft und kann ihn nur empfehlen.


----------



## ChrizKS (12. November 2019)

Hey,
ich hab jetzt den epro 1.0 seit ca. 3 Monaten im Einsatz am Edersee.
Ich hatte vorher einen Haswing Motor und war einfach nicht zufrieden mit Batterie und Motorgeschwindigkeit / last.

Ich muss sagen ich bin total froh das ich mir diesen Motor geholt habe von der Lautstärke des Motors kann ich nichts schlechtes sagen. Natürlich wenn ich Vollgas gebe ist er lauter aber nur gering lauter wie ein großer Haswing oder Minn Kota Motor.

Für das Vertikalangeln ist der Motor 1a, da ich kein Bugmotor besitze steuer ich mit diesem Motor und kann ganz easy nur z.B. mit 17watt die Kante hoch - runterfahren ... geht richtig gut.

Die Akku Kapazität reicht vollkommen aus für ein bis zwei Angeltage.

Von mir bekommst du für den Epro eine klare Kaufempfehlung !

Bei mir um die Ecke ist ein Händler der diese verkauft, also wenn du aus dem Raum Kassel kommst, fahre zum Boote - Store nach Fuldatal.


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (17. November 2019)

Moin Moin,

Danke für Eure Infos.

Wenn ich das so lese kann man(n) eigentlich mit Beiden nix falsch machen.

Ich werde mir beide Teile mal im Laden ansehen und dann spontan bzw. nach Bauchgefühl entscheiden.


----------



## magut (17. November 2019)

wäre echt toll wenn ihr hier eure Langzeiterfahrungen mit dem Motoren teilt. Würde sicher einigen helfen die neue Motoren brauchen.
LG
Mario


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (18. November 2019)

@magut Werde ich tun, habe mir gerade den Spirit 1.0 bestellt.
Bis zum ersten Test wird es aber wohl bis März dauern.


----------



## FishingDude (25. Oktober 2020)

Moin, ich kann zur Torqeedo Seite zwar nichts beitragen, habe aber ein Video zum Epropulsion Spirit 1.0 Plus gemacht.
Ist zwar auf Englisch, hat aber deutschen Untertitel. Vielleicht hilft es dem ein oder anderen bei der Entscheidungsfindung.


----------



## magut (26. Oktober 2020)

Danke - Mein Kumpel hat sich den Motor gekauft, Hat in Heuer noch ca. 3 Monate in Gebrauch und ist bisher sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## FishingDude (9. Juni 2021)

Ich haben inzwischen nochmal einen aktualisierten Erfahrungsbericht für den Epropulsion Spirit 1.0 Plus auf Deutsch gemacht, dabei gehe ich auch auf die Unterschiede zur jetzt ganz neu herausgekommenen EVO Variante ein.


----------

